# 2021.5 Atlas and 2021 Cross Sport Changes. MIB3, Travel Assist, Emergency Assist....



## tallguy09 (Nov 14, 2016)

Good news to read about MIB3 to make its way into Atlas not so far in the future...
I only wish they would make the screen larger but that is not going to happen...
I want a Touareg 









MIB3, Travel Assist & Emergency Assist
https://www.automoblog.net/2020/07/28/vw-2021-model-lineup/

*Atlas*
The 2021 Atlas will be available in eight trim levels: S, SE, SE w/ Technology, SE w/ Technology R-Line, SEL, SEL R-Line, SEL Premium, and SEL Premium R-Line. 

For the first time, the turbocharged four-cylinder will be available on the top trim levels. All-wheel drive will also be available on both the turbo four-cylinder and six-cylinder engines. The MIB3 infotainment system will be provided on all SE models. At the same time, Travel Assist and Emergency Assist will be standard on SEL trim levels.

*Atlas Cross Sport*
The Atlas Cross Sport will be available in eight trim levels and feature the MIB3 infotainment system in the SE and above. The SEL and higher trims will include Travel Assist and Emergency Assist.

What Are Travel Assist & Emergency Assist?
VW’s Travel Assist allows for partially automated hands-on driving. Travel Assist uses the adaptive cruise control and lane-keeping assist systems to help the driver with the steering, accelerating, and braking while guiding the vehicle within the intended lane. It does not allow for hands-free driving. 

Emergency Assist continually monitors the driver’s attentiveness. It will bring the vehicle to a complete stop if the system detects the driver is incapacitated. 
MIB3 Infotainment System: New Features
The MIB3 infotainment system includes wireless App-Connect with multi-phone pairing and enhanced voice recognition. Every model with the MIB3 system receives an illuminated USB-C input connecter. 

MIB3 Navigation System
The MIB3 infotainment system features a redesigned navigation array. The optional navigation includes simplified map designs, intuitive route options, and quick access to frequently visited locations. 

MIB3 Audio Entertainment
VW offers SiriusXM with 360L complimentary for three months. SiriusXM with 360L combines satellite and streaming capabilities to offer more than 10,000 hours of on-demand content. In addition, that content comes by way of more personalized recommendations for drivers.

“Volkswagen’s 2021 lineup will be more connected than ever before,” said Hein Schafer, Senior Vice President, Product Marketing and Strategy for Volkswagen of America, Inc. “We’re pleased to offer SiriusXM with 360L to complement our new infotainment system.”


----------



## LVAtlas (Mar 29, 2021)

I would like to see if the MIB3 could be retrofitted on the 2018 & 2019 VW Atlas (North America) with Discover Media 8 inch. If the Discover Pro 9.2 MIB3 (3rd Generation) can also be retrofitted and at a decent cost that would be better and I would be all in. 

Would be a nice upgrade. If anyone is planning this or has details on parts and steps please post.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Having the latest and greatest system was definitely a check in the "pro" column when we were deciding what car to buy. I was really interested in the additional functionality for Sirius XM but honestly haven't played with it enough to know if it truly is any different (it is my wife's car - I only drive maybe once per week and then on weekends). The access to other channels that used to be only on the app or online, beyond the standard stations, sounds like a nice upgrade. Haven't bothered using the nav more than once, AA with google maps just sets such a high bar, mainly due to having live traffic info which is a necessity when living near a city. 

The downsides - still can't put the AA or CP nav apps on the screen in the digital cockpit - what a huge miss by VW. The real drag is just how long it takes for the infotainment to turn on, and in some cases, if it will even turn on. Map images or radio info just spinning, have had to shut the car off and restart to clear at least twice after driving for a few minutes. There have been times where satellite radio will not turn on or channel images don't appear - had to send a refresh signal, something I haven't had to do and I have used satellite radio since 2006 on multiple devices/cars daily. The delay for viewing anything on the screen feels like forever at start up. It is probably in the neighborhood of 10 - 30+ seconds but that is just unacceptable these days. I am used to my car (Sonata N Line, and prior to that a different Sonata) and everything is up in running in way less time. 

I am ranting a bit, first world problems for sure. When it finally boots up and is working, it is a real nice looking and easy to work with system, most functions are pretty quick. They just need to work on the start up time and please add functionality to display AA or CP on the digital cockpit, at least the nav anyway.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mtbsteve said:


> ...Map images or radio info just spinning, *have had to shut the car off and restart to clear at least twice after driving for a few minutes*. There have been times where satellite radio will not turn on or channel images don't appear - had to send a refresh signal, something I haven't had to do and I have used satellite radio since 2006 on multiple devices/cars daily. The delay for viewing anything on the screen feels like forever at start up. It is probably in the neighborhood of 10 - 30+ seconds but that is just unacceptable these days. I am used to my car (Sonata N Line, and prior to that a different Sonata) and everything is up in running in way less time...


Maybe you already know about this, but holding down the power button on the infotainment for about 10 seconds restarts it. It functions the same as turning the car off but you can do it while driving. I've had to do it a few times with the MIB3.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

bboshart said:


> Maybe you already know about this, but holding down the power button on the infotainment for about 10 seconds restarts it. It functions the same as turning the car off but you can do it while driving. I've had to do it a few times with the MIB3.


Good to know. I tried holding it down but not long enough. Hope they can speed up the start up in future updates although I can't remember if VW makes these available for us to update like Hyundai does for free every few months via a download from the web. Ideally, I could download updates and do it myself, avoiding the dealer hassle.


----------



## commodore_dude (Dec 30, 2020)

mtbsteve said:


> Good to know. I tried holding it down but not long enough. Hope they can speed up the start up in future updates although I can't remember if VW makes these available for us to update like Hyundai does for free every few months via a download from the web. Ideally, I could download updates and do it myself, avoiding the dealer hassle.


We did notice a popup for an update a few weeks ago, but never had any sort of progress bar or confirmation that it actually updated anything (much less what that update would have contained). There certainly seems to be some capability for OTA updates, though!


----------

